# Ross Kemp is my hero



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

is he the guy who owns the ufc always wheres a suit?... lol u going to inlighten us why he is your hero? hes done alot of good showing people at home what our troops are going through.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sum1 needs to bring teh spelling poh-lice bakk.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lol I am actualy dyslexic but more to the point I just don't care!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, theres one for ya pipe to smoke


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

wonder if someone got into his account.. lol


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nope, i was watching Ross kemp in Gaza ive always liked him from his Grant mitchell days, he's my man crush....all real men have man crushes


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

ahh yea yea i get ya like lily savage....


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

lol!


----------



## ash_peers (Dec 2, 2009)

i havent seen ross kemp in gaza,might have to try and find that on the net in a bit!


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

if you got sky any time it should be on their first episode if not i think maybe on tonight/tomorrow night then on i think mondays second episode


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

damn missed thre 2nd ep

Kemp is cool, he does shows on stuff I want to see like, he's the respectable version of danny dyer


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw him in Gazza once - damn still have nightmares - Gazza cries then Ross hugs him till he goes asleep (and then spoons him) I lent it to Marc and now this response - I guess that's why he likes him (protective type with the tender touch).


----------

